# Scrubs Season 6



## twincaminferno (Mar 6, 2006)

According to a few sources (including tv.com), Scrubs season 6 is starting up again on Thursday November 30th at 9pm. Cant wait!!!

Direct from NBC
http://www.nbc.com/Scrubs/


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Saw the commercial on NBC last night. "Scrubs: The Musical" coming soon! :up:


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Hopefully it will be with original music ala _Once More, With Feeling_ rather than cheesy cover tunes ala _That 70's Show_.


----------



## stanski (Nov 14, 2006)

I just wish they would broadcast it in HD.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

stanski said:


> I just wish they would broadcast it in HD.


They should be this year.

Wasn't it the last episode of last year in HD, or maybe the last 2?

phox


----------



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, the season finale was in HD last year. It was awesome.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

The nov. 30th episode is listed as HD in my HR10-250 guide. Make sure to update your season pass to the HD version of the channel if applicable.


----------



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

This episode aired in SD in Los Angeles. Did it air in HD anywhere?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278962


----------



## erikbrowne (Jun 5, 2002)

The musical episode is all-new music from the guys who wrote Avenue Q.

http://www.playbill.com/news/article/103616.html


----------

